
Digital nomads social network - erminie
http://www.social-nomads.com
======
oheard
I like the idea and wanted to sign up but there are a couple of issues with
the HTTPS setup.

\- The site doesn't redirect to HTTPS by default \- Even when manually
navigating via HTTPS insecure content is still loaded (including on the signup
page)

Once those are fixed I'll have another look. Good luck with the site. :-)

~~~
erminie
thanks for the feedback

